# Umm...Penny for your Thoughts??



## chriselle (Apr 29, 2010)

I had a copper retro kit hanging around and I don't like the Retro that much so I thought I'd goof around with a clipless CE using a freebee from Dawn and Ed.  Thanks for looking.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 29, 2010)

As always I anticipate seeing your creations and this is no exception. If you still don't like it my address is.............:biggrin:.


----------



## dgscott (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow. Gorgeous. 
Doug


----------



## jbostian (Apr 29, 2010)

That is a great looking pen.

Jamie


----------



## ldb2000 (Apr 29, 2010)

Great job Chris . I love that Metallic from Dawn and Ed , it has a classy look .


----------



## Daniel (Apr 29, 2010)

Chris, once again an example of how keeping it simple is exactly the thing to do. very very nice job.


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 29, 2010)

That sure doesn't LOOK like a retro!!  (Which I am also not real fond of).

Nice job, Chris!!!  Cool looking pen.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Apr 29, 2010)

Simple elegance.  A classic and well done as usual.


----------



## BobBurt (Apr 29, 2010)

Great looking pen. I like the color match


----------



## Mark (Apr 29, 2010)

It's a simple beauty. Nicely Done.

Copper is one of my favorite hardware to work with. I like anything Copper...


----------



## Texatdurango (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice!  But that little center band would look better if hidden.


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 29, 2010)

Awesome pen.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 29, 2010)

I guess that's why God made different colors and taste I like the small copper CB:biggrin:


Texatdurango said:


> Nice! But that little center band would look better if hidden.


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Apr 29, 2010)

Really nice!

Robin


----------



## KDM (Apr 29, 2010)

It's a beaut! Are teh black ends as part of the blank or were they something you machined up?


----------



## thetalbott4 (Apr 29, 2010)

I also like the center band showing. Not sure why, but I do. I got the same blank as a freebie. Its been knockin around for a few weeks. Looks WAY better than I imagined. Great job.


----------



## Oldwagon (Apr 29, 2010)

That is nice.The colors are great.Todd


----------



## articlethings (Apr 29, 2010)

very nice pen,


----------



## bitshird (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice work Chris. it sure turned out pretty


----------



## we4marts (Apr 29, 2010)

WOW that is awesome looking


----------



## chriselle (Apr 29, 2010)

Thank you for the kind words everyone.  I know many don't like them but I kinda got a thing for the clipless design although you gotta watch out for the roooolllllll.:biggrin:




Texatdurango said:


> Nice! But that little center band would look better if hidden.


 
I tend to agree George IF there is a clip but clipless I have found people like a hint of breakup.



KDM said:


> It's a beaut! Are teh black ends as part of the blank or were they something you machined up?


 
It's pretty tough getting a closed body/closed cap rollerball out of a single 5 inch blank so yes, I just tacked on a couple lengths of a sacrificial black acrylic blank during the final stages of turning.

BTW Thanks Ed for the blank.


----------



## CSue (Apr 29, 2010)

Beautiful!  Very creative . . . and probably the best thing I've seen done with a "retro" kit.


----------



## mredburn (Apr 29, 2010)

A small Black center band would have covered the copper ring and matched the ends. However I like minimal design work. The penn looks good.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Apr 29, 2010)

That is very sharp! You have me inspired.


----------



## PaulDoug (Apr 29, 2010)

I think it is beautiful and don't think I would like as well with a black centerband.  That's my thoughts, put the penny in the mail.


----------



## 1dweeb (Apr 29, 2010)

Looks super.


----------



## avbill (Apr 29, 2010)

As Jack Benny would say, "Well Now!"......

Simple and elegant


----------



## nava1uni (Apr 29, 2010)

That is exquisite, and very classy.


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 30, 2010)

That's a great looking pen Chris .


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 30, 2010)

It's excellent Chris.  So so much better than the retro kit.  I dont care for that design with the flare band and the ball on top.  I really like what you've done here.  Now send me my penny.  Wheat pennies are preffered.


----------



## chriselle (Apr 30, 2010)

workinforwood said:


> It's excellent Chris.  So so much better than the retro kit.  I dont care for that design with the flare band and the ball on top.  I really like what you've done here.  Now send me my penny.  Wheat pennies are preffered.



Thanks Jeff.  Well, I agree with you 100% on the kit and I'll probably end up selling this for more than I could as a retro.  But, in a weird way I feel guilty or uneasy leaving a bag of unused parts from a 15 dollar kit.  It would be so cool if we could pick and choose individual components.  As for the penny....ain't many pennies wheat or otherwise around here...just little alloy yen.:wink:


----------



## Freethinker (Apr 30, 2010)

I like the Retro very much.....but I like your version here even better.

Fantastic looking pen.You have inspired me to try something similar.

 Everything really works well together, and I like the clean simple shape. The color is beautiful.......I take it that is the Metallic Red blank from exoticblanks, correct?


----------



## chriselle (Apr 30, 2010)

Freethinker said:


> I like the Retro very much.....but I like your version here even better.
> 
> Fantastic looking pen.You have inspired me to try something similar.
> 
> Everything really works well together, and I like the clean simple shape. The color is beautiful.......I take it that is the Metallic Red blank from exoticblanks, correct?



Thanks Dan, 

  Yes, that blank is the bronze metallic I think.  I did another couple just like this one in alternative ivory, black ends and gold hardware.  Sharp looking pens for sure.  Just sold one of them today.


----------



## Nickfff (Apr 30, 2010)

Texatdurango said:


> Nice!  But that little center band would look better if hidden.



I think the pen looks great!

How would you hide the center band?


----------



## chriselle (May 1, 2010)

Nickfff said:


> I think the pen looks great!
> 
> How would you hide the center band?



Leave a bit of the blank extending beyond the brass tube.  Gently turn it down and square it up on the lathe.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (May 1, 2010)

Chris,
   That is one good looking pen. Encore?!


----------

